# Sailing Pants?



## IslandExpress (Aug 11, 2006)

So this may be an odd question, I did a search and didn't see much.

For casual mild weather sailing what kind of clothing do you guys wear. I am going to be doing a sailing course this spring and know I need light soled shoes but not sure what else to wear? I figure jeans will be miserable.

Any advice?


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

Shorts season start March 1


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Nah, not that odd of a question.

It really boils down to where you are, water temperature, and climate / conditions.

Usually I wear those water resistant jogging pants if it is moderately cool out or over jeans if conditions do not warrant foul weather gear but actually really chilly.

Shorts if warm out.

If you are learning on a dingy then you may want to consider some of the gear they use for scuba / surf boarding...as you will always get wet..

If a bigger boat say 20 foot or more - jeans are not that uncomfortable unless you are getting soaked...

If in northmen areas - then just layers will do you best and have the outter layer water resistant.

Hope that helps some...


----------



## Vitesse473 (Mar 16, 2008)

The best by far is the pants that have the leg zippers around the thigh. North Face, Marmot, etc. You can find them at any outdoor store like REI for $40-$100. They shed water nicely, and if the day warms up, you simply unzip the lower leg parts and voila, shorts. If you are in a colder climate, try the Scree pant from Marmot.


----------



## jaschrumpf (Jun 22, 2002)

You wear pants when you sail?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd second what Vitesse has said. The convertible pants with the zip off legs are very comfortable. I like the ones by Mountain HardWear, Columbia and North Face.


----------



## mjrogers (Oct 31, 2007)

Cold and wet, fleece and Gore-Tex.
Mild and wet, jeans and Gore-Tex.
Hot and wet, swim shorts.
Cold and dry, fleece and Gore-Tec if the wind is howling.
Mild and dry, shorts or jeans.
Hot and dry, shorts.
When I'm cruising I make sure what ever I take is a synthetic fiber which drys easily and quickly. When daysailng I don't worry as much about it. Also, I only go barefoot in the cabin and cockpit, otherwise I keep my toes covered. Don't forget a hat and sunscreen. I always wear a pfd.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

*Hey!* Why don't we all wear kilts. Comfortable, not binding on the family jewels and cool in the summer months. 

So if all of you will wear them first then I will wear them. Okay??

Just google "utili kilts" they have some nice ones that are manly to wear


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Any kind of cargo pants are good on a boat - shorts for warm weather and long pants for cool weather. Cargo pants have lots of pocket space and are reasonably roomy and comfortable, and they look presentable. One of the main differences between expensive pants especially designed for sailing is that they are reinforced at the seats and knees, to withstand abrasion by the non-skid found on sailboats. If you're going to spend a lot of time on boats, the specially designed pants are very nice and versatile, but for a 2-3 day sailing course, any cargo shorts or pants would be fine.

I can't speak for everybody, but for me, March would be a little early for shorts in the northern states. I like to wait at least until that cold north wind stops blowing out of Canada.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

I still think that we should make everyone honorary Scotsmen and have them all wear kilts.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I prefer Khaki or chinos pants, usually Dockers or Lee, they seem warmer than Levi's when it's cold and cooler when hot, even if that's impossible.
I'm afraid the chill ocean wind blowing up my kilt would make me scream like a little girl.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

jaschrumpf said:


> You wear pants when you sail?


Exactly...how the hell am I supposed to judge the apparent wind direction if I have the "windex" under wraps?


----------



## Mary51 (May 1, 2006)

*The perfect pants - $15.00*

www.landsend in the overstock section

shed water. UV protective, light weight,cool, and great over other pants when its cold.

http://www.landsend.com/pp/Outrigge...G&CM_MERCH=IDX_00008__0000000023&origin=index


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

I only wear these...

(I tried attaching a pic... hope it works...)


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok ok.. Kidding... damn those are some funny pants though!

Those landsend pants look great Mary51

I wear jogging pants...usually over shorts... For me, it's easier to whip off the jogging pants and throw them below than it is to unzip my legs... But the point is the same...

craig


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

craigtoo said:


> I only wear these...
> 
> (I tried attaching a pic... hope it works...)


But .... But .... What do you do, when you need to go ashore ? (g)


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah.. totally impractical. A bit like wearing "Captains Socks" (you know, a green one on your right foot, read on the left). Makes you look like a stinkpotter! 

On advice from others in the club, we've tried cheapie waterproof overpants usually worn for skiing.

They worked really well - for a while - but after the weekends races I found that the only part of the backside stiching that can survive non-skid boat decking was the "Made in China" label...


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

Stay away from Jeans Period! (Tin Pants)
In fact anything cotton sucks, sucks up moisture that is. Look for nylon or nylon polyester blends or some similar quick drying fabric. Nylon track pants work well and are inexpensive. Even on a larger boats there are times where it is inevitable, the spray comes into the cockpit and you end up sitting in wet. If you are wearing something that is quick dry the wet discomfort disappears in a few minutes while standing in the wind. A pair of jeans never dries you will be wet the rest of the day. This goes for t-shirts too, get those wick-away fabrics that transport moisture/sweat away from the skin. Sports stores are the place to get this stuff and it pays off in spades to dry and comfortable. Look at the fabric label to make sure it is not some cotton/poly blend of cargo pants, get the pure nylon or nylon/poly blend or other synthetic but not cotton, even if they are shorts, make sure they are not cotton. Cotton = cold & wet!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Other than wool and silk, natural fibers are generally a bad idea on a boat. Modern synthetics are great at drying fast... and are very durable.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Kilts sounded like a good idea until as a true AFOC I realized that I would not be able to work on my next burgee while wearing a Kilt.


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

I second the cargo pants. BDU's from an Army surplus store are my favorite (not the dark blue, you'll roast on the downwind run).


----------

